# Restore Advent Laptop



## jackarnold (Jan 13, 2010)

I have an Advent 8109 laptop, i tried to restore it previously, but as a result, the log on screen has come up, but i cannot log on to any usernames. This has become a problem as i now have no way to get onto the laptop. I also do not have the restore disc. I restored it via the system restore on the computer, which restores it to a certain date. I was wondering if there was any other way to restore to factory settings?
Thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try safemode tap f8 as it boots 
it should not have put usernames on the PC - unless they where there before

we can help by passing passwords on this forum

to get back to factory condition - it may be possible to recover from a hidden partition if installed 
also the manufacturer may be able to supply restore CD for a small fee

i think Advent is a PCworld make

This link
http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/advent/laptop/8109.htm
provides details of how to get a recovery CD
also how to use the hidden partition to restore PC to factory condition


> Using the HDD Recovery System


----------

